# 5DMK3 new firmware - Silent shooting in "one shot" is now very loud???



## canonshooter (May 3, 2013)

And normal shooting sounds like a canon (no pun intended). This is very disappointing, any suggestions other than earplugs?


----------



## raptor3x (May 3, 2013)

canonshooter said:


> And normal shooting sounds like a canon (no pun intended). This is very disappointing, any suggestions other than earplugs?



I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## Polarized (May 3, 2013)

What were you hoping to fix with the new firmware? I sell enterprise software as my primary living and most customers do not want to be the early adopters of a new release. I want to fix the focus performance with a speedlite AF-assist beam but do not want to get new problems. So has anybody else seen issues with the new firmware?


----------



## leftnose (May 3, 2013)

Polarized said:


> I want to fix the focus performance with a speedlite AF-assist beam but do not want to get new problems. So has anybody else seen issues with the new firmware?



I've had no issues with it but I have not used it a ton. AF-assist speed is WAY up. Much improved.


----------



## Chris Burch (May 3, 2013)

Something is wrong with your camera. Nothing about the firmware should have changed shutter noise. I upgraded this week and shot 2 gigs, all in the silent shutter mode and didn't notice any change whatsoever. On my 5D3 I only shoot in the silent mode, so I'm very familiar with the sound.


----------



## TommyLee (May 3, 2013)

did it change your settings ...the firmware change?....
-----------
silent is same for me..
maybe it got changed to regular LOUD...?

like the focus point settings/selections DID get changed on me...
I had to go thru and check all the settings that I 'expect' on my dial...

microadjust seemed to stick though

the camera works
I had hoped for the red square on servo focus...but a weak hope..

and I wanted the CF/SD card shift when one is removed ...to be 'fixed'...
(when I pull the CF card and shut the door, AND THEN replace it, the camera used SD as primary...bugs me) 
but that one is minor...
--------------------

the mental effect for me is 
everything looks sharper...
and...I get an extra 3 mpg after I wash my car....


----------



## DArora (May 3, 2013)

Silent shutter in 5D3 is achieved with the help a mechanical damper. Software has nothing to do with it other than activating it. If you are sure that there is no difference between silent shutter and normal, you might want to get your camera checked by Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2013)

Settings do sometimes get changed with new firmware, or a combination of old settings can mess things up.

Do a camera reset after a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Camerajah (May 3, 2013)

silent shutter seems just as before firmware update,you made me ran to my camera to double check


----------



## gary (May 3, 2013)

Silent shooting is just as it was for me. 
Other than the focus speed for assist beam, I have only been affected negatively by the 3rd party battery support, so I guess I am wondering, was this firmware worth all the wait and the hype. 
I have noticed that Canon seem to spending their time on firmware for video, new lenses and cameras for video and point and shoots. The professional and advanced amateur have a bone thrown their way occasionally, am I exaggerating.


----------



## sleepnever (May 3, 2013)

No change here.


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2013)

sleepnever said:


> No change here.


+1


----------



## Act444 (May 4, 2013)

Just updated and tested for myself...still works like it should!

Someone else also mentioned being unable to change focus modes...that seems to work fine for me as well, no issues.


----------



## TotoEC (May 4, 2013)

It is not very loud as reported by the OP - BUT there is indeed a minute change in pitch/sound. Like a spring was wound or tightened 1/4 of a turn (5D3 + 24-70mm f/2.8L II). No discernible change in pitch with 70-200mm IS.


----------



## Act444 (May 4, 2013)

hmm....for better or worse?


----------



## Click (May 4, 2013)

_I haven't noticed any difference. _

Same here.


----------



## Hydrogen (May 4, 2013)

Polarized said:


> What were you hoping to fix with the new firmware? I sell enterprise software as my primary living and most customers do not want to be the early adopters of a new release. I want to fix the focus performance with a speedlite AF-assist beam but do not want to get new problems.



I second Polarized's viewpoint. I developed enterprise software for the past two decades and now oversee the architecture of such solutions.

In order to have a less error-prone upgrade or introducing odd behavior, I would recommend to anyone here that is upgrading their firmware to explicitly right-down (or take screenshots) of all settings and custom functions and then clear the entire camera back to factory defaults after you have upgraded the firmware. Then, re-establish your settings.

-Darius


----------

